# iOS Emulator for Mac / iOS SDK Questions



## Lonely

Hi again, I'll give the full story. 

I was playing Halo Reach with a friend last night and he let me know that if I installed the Bungie iPhone app I would unlock something cool in game. So I was all for that and tried to install it on my first-gen iPod Touch. Which, (I'm guessing this is true,) cannot have an iOS above 3.x. Well this Bungie app needs 4.0 or higher to run. So I can't do it that way.

So I started looking for a free, legit, iOS emulator, (which if you know of any, please let me know,) but the closest I found was the iOS SDK kit. Its free and I have an Apple account, so I downloaded it. Now the thing wants 10GB to install and is using a Wizard. I'm cut for space, so how easy is that thing to uninstall? Also, is it an iPhone emulator can it even go into the app store and download things?

In Summary

Can First-Gen iPod Touches install iOS 4.0?
Is there a free, legit iOS Emulator?
Does the "Xcode 3.2.6 and iOS SDK 4.3" Have an iOS emulator in it that can run the app store and download apps?
How hard is it to uninstall the "Xcode 3.2.6 and iOS SDK 4.3"?
Would this question be better suited for the Smart Devices area?
Any answers will be greatly appreciated. 
Thank you,
Lonely


----------



## sinclair_tm

Lonely said:


> Can First-Gen iPod Touches install iOS 4.0?


Nope.


> Is there a free, legit iOS Emulator?


Nope.


> Does the "Xcode 3.2.6 and iOS SDK 4.3" Have an iOS emulator in it that can run the app store and download apps?


Emulator yes, download apps from app store, not that I know of.


> How hard is it to uninstall the "Xcode 3.2.6 and iOS SDK 4.3"?


Not sure as I've never done it.


> Would this question be better suited for the Smart Devices area?


Possibly, so moved.


----------

